# Auto-Glym, is it any good...



## monkey22 (Apr 9, 2010)

As above gents, been into halfords and seen the big stand with loads of products and I am wondering is it any good or is there anything for similar money... Thanks in advance.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Certain products in the ag range are very good others you can do better!


----------



## monkey22 (Apr 9, 2010)

What would you guys recommend to be good and what to stay away from. Just seems handy to be able to go and buy there and then...


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I wouldn't rave about the tar remover. There's certainly better out there in my humble opinion. Their HD wax is good and I enjoyed using their SRP and EGP. 

The Fast Glass is good for the side and rear windows; I use another product for my front window. 

I also like the Autofresh interior spray. Finally I like the alloy wheel seal too. It leaves a lovely shine on my black wheels.


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

I have been using ag for years and would recommend it.

Davy


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Can't knock Autoglym products. They serve their purpose very well. 

Stand out products in the range for me are:

SRP - Superb paint cleaner/polish
Glass Polish - Quite possibly the best glass polish on the market, now with anti-fog
HD Wax - Can be had for good prices and offers good value for money
Fast Glass - Great glass cleaner for regular use


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

HD wax is incredible. I wouldn't pay Halfords price though. It's much cheaper online


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Personally I have a 'love/hate relationship with AG products. 

Fast Glass works very well.

The Tar remover is great for sticker glue etc but not strong enough for tar it seems...

I didn't get on with their shampoo, and for my car the AG screenwash smears and streaks at all dilutions. 

SRP has a good reputation (have some myself, albeit unused). Likewise HD wax. 

Whatever you do don't buy their HiTec wheel brush for your wheels - too harsh and will scratch them!!

Their deep leather cleaner is decent though have stopped using their leather conditioner in favour of Dr Leather wipes. 

Best thing is to buy a few and try some yourself.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Wait for 2 for 1 at halfords, then get HD wax.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The SRP from Halfords its £16.00 but only £10.00 from amazon.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

b & q is also a good place to get autoglym quite often on 3 for 2 offer, I would recommend the glass polish:thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

SRP is great

Can't really see the point in Ultra deep shine

EGP is quite good

Shampoo is good

Personally don't like fast glass but most do

Glass polish is good but I don't think it's as good as some 

Bird dropping wipes are fantastic

Interior shampoo is still my favorite

Engine and machine cleaner is good although expensive for what it does

Their hand applicator thing I think is really good

Pressure wash is good although there is better cheaper

I don't think tar remover is as bad as people make out.

Their cloths are over priced imo

Autofresh is great

Odour eliminator is brilliant 

Basically it's mostly really good gear, been using it for years and still am. I think I've probably used more than in this list but can't remember atm lol.

Have a look in b&q, they've got a limited number of their products but at 3 for 2 :thumb:

Most of the traders on here sell it too and usually a bit cheaper than halfords.


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

If you are in a hurry and want to combine the drying and waxing stage their Aqua Wax isn't half bad

Also re the tar remover I've found their product OK at removing small spots if you just want to treat a local area without removing the wax/sealant from a whole panel

m33


----------



## monkey22 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for your reply's gents


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah it's good i've used their products for years.
HD WAX
SRP
Bumper Care
EGP
Fastt Glass
Glass Polish
Autofresh
AG BSC
To name a few:thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

It's all I used until I joined DW


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

ive got SRP but havent used it for a while as i have other products for removing swirls with my das6.
what other uses does SRP have?


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

when i start detailing i used them! not bad for some if you really want to get them go to bnq!


----------



## Wjamesphotograp (Jan 2, 2014)

s29nta said:


> b & q is also a good place to get autoglym quite often on 3 for 2 offer, I would recommend the glass polish:thumb:


It is currently on offer


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nothing wrong with Autoglym. Although I'd never buy any of their products from Halfords, complete rip off!!!

Unless they have offers on...


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good stuff,very underrated IMO. As others have said there's cheaper places than Halfords to buy it,unless its 3 for 2, or even better 2 for 1( have'nt seen that for a couple of years now though). 
Mike


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Cant knock AG I like a lot of their stuff


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Lots of AG stuff is good, HD wax, SRP and Aquawax are great products


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I too have a lot of AG kit. Really love aqua wax, think that is fantastic and so is SRP. Can't say I regularly use much else to be honest but that is out of choice.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

B'Q have 3 for 2 offer on at the moment.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

I must be the only person to dislike autofresh on here! smells like old womens perfume to me

Would recommend interior shampoo (see here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=324903)

Glass polish and SRP are good, I like the vinyl and rubber dressing too for the engine bay, don't use it on the interior though.

Would recommend aqua wax, ideal for a quick top up and leaves a nice gloss I find.


----------



## hopmonkey (Oct 23, 2013)

Its all pretty good stuff, and you will get a bloody good finish if you use them all correctly.
I think half the _fun_ of this hobby is spending enough money to get in trouble with the missus and also trying to build a wax mountain to rival the pyramids at giza!
my two faves are EGP and aqua wax.


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

The HD wax, SRP and the shampoo are always in my collection.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Ag glass polish is brilliant stuff also srp and the interior cleaner are very good also.


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

AG Bodywork shampoo conditioner is by far my favourite shampoo.

The glass Polish is very good as mentioned.

I think SRP is quite possibly the best polish on the market for use by hand. It did an excellent job on my old silver Skoda Octavia. Never used it by machine so can't comment on that.

Vinyl and rubber care is also excellent IMO, as is the interior shampoo.

Not really tried the other products.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Autoglym are very good,all a simple car carer needs is Shampoo,Srp and Aquawax.
Most of us got here thanks to autoglym,it's like a rites of passage!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Forsaken said:


> Most of us got here thanks to autoglym,it's like a rites of passage!


+1 with that good buddy


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The only AG product I keep on buying is the Instant Tyre Dressing, and that's the one AG product that most on here hate haha! 

You can keep the rest.....


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Autoglym will always play a part in my arsenal as will Autosmart,I don't think any kit is complete being without product(s) from Autoglym and it's rival Autosmart ranges :thumb:


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

I have just started using Autoglym Ultimate Screenwash, and with the terrible weather, and mucky roads, we have been having lately, I have to say it is a vast improvement on the cheaper screenwash I used to buy from some of the well known petrol stations. The Autoglym Engine and Machine cleaner is excellent too.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

rayner said:


> Bird dropping wipes are fantastic


100% agree with that - they are brilliant and have saved my paint on many an occasion. Always worth having a pack in the car!


----------



## stottey (Jan 30, 2014)

i use autoglym hd wax and its fantastic!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Autoglym develop their own products, they have their own big team and reps, all the products have a serial number just in-case one of their products is faulty they can check and test the exact badge too the one you have is not faulty and performing right within their lab tests.
They consistently improving products by research and development purposes have trained qualified techs on board, they attend car shows, run competitions, it's a full hard core British Manufacturer who develop their own products for the British nation and the clients in the far east.
One other thing you cannot rebottle their products like most companies do, it's exclusively for Autoglym.


----------



## Rollnshine (Feb 13, 2014)

Iv found the interior products and motorcycle range very good ; leather treatments interior dressings frabic hood conditioner


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

There polish and hd wax is pretty good, not really tried many of there products really i used to use a lot of auto smart stuff and thats good for the cash! Well most of it.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Excellent kit on the whole, easy to use and readily available. Offers are brilliant value for money!!!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have used AG products for the last 30 years or so and they are good – They are decent quality and do what they are claimed to do.

SRP is very good indeed I think and also EGP on top.

As others have said, Tar Remover is OK, but not great on stubborn spots and stains. I would welcome alternative suggestions for a retail product?

Have been using AG Pressure Washer quite a bit recently and I am impressed. It foams up quite well using just 150ml via an AutoBrite HD Lance and even though it only dwells for 3 to 5 minutes, it really does remove or soften lots of tough grime from wheels and bodywork, even if used as a touchless spray on / dwell / rinse off wash. Much, much better in this respect than the Demon Shine snow foam I tried.

Lastly, I just love Autofresh as it makes the car smell like it’s a new one from a car dealer !! 

Halfords are expensive, but a 3 for 2 offer will surely be along in the next month or so !!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Auto Glym is one of those products you find in pretty much everyone's garage! Evenmy grandad has autoglym stuff, although its never used!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Its all personal preference if you ask me. The only thing frombthe range I did not get on with was there all clean


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I use most of their stuff tbh. AG is a great place to start for anyone looking to step up their cleaning regime. I favour the megs hot rims over the AG clean wheels but the glass, leather, srp, hd wax, bumper and trim gel, rubber and vinyl care, bird dropping wipes, shampoo all work well for me.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

When you look around the internet, there are many people out there on motor related forums who boldly say " _AutoGlym is just xxxx and I wouldn't have it anywhere near my car..._ " but I honestly think this is just because it is desperately untrendy in its plain packaging and use of non-exciting terms in its product description.

If AG stuff was put in clear bottles and had fluorescent dye added to it, along with the product names changed to include terms like "_NanoTech.." _or "_MegaClean.." _ or " _Polymer Excited_ " ....

... then these same people would be falling over themselves to say how fantastic it was.

As it is, AG products just continue to sell, year after year after year, in their plain white bottles and plain product descriptions.... Because they work.

If nothing else, you know that an AG product will do what it claims to do and will be completely safe to use on your car.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Super resin polish is very good Ultra deep shine is very under rated . Aqua wax is fantastic as is HD wax but as said before Autoglym products can be bought cheaper elsewhere than halfords


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I use SRP and Vinyl & Rubber care from the range. Can't fault it at all.


----------



## aDAM31 (Feb 19, 2008)

I will always have SRP, EGP, tyre dressing and vinyl and rubber care in my collection. I've tried others and always come back to them, EGP being my most used sealant.


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

Mrs Snowglobe loves the smell of the Odour Eliminator when I've finished cleaning the interior of the car out.
I've used AG products for over 20 years and I'm happy with most of them. You can't fault SRP for the money.
Like others have said, 'It does what it says on the tin'


----------



## Robh (Aug 12, 2007)

When I first started looking after my own cars away from work I only ever used AG, I got into the detailing side of things and tried different branded products and my collection grew - and my bank balance shrunk!
Over the years I have done a 'full circle' - my last job I only used AG and so now is 90% of my kit. 

Like people have said 'does exactly what it says on the tin'


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

I think AutoGlym is a great company, most of there products are fairly priced and they work really well, most of them are just as good as the more expensive products but seem to get slated a bit for being able to buy them in shops like halfords etc.. I'll always use them, obviously everyone had certain products they prefer, like the tar remover i wouldnt use again as found it quite poor..


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

shaneslatcher93 said:


> most of them are just as good as the more expensive products but seem to get slated a bit for being able to buy them in shops like halfords etc..


Totally agree with this and can't help but feel that (IMO) if they were more expensive and less readily available ie. not in Halfords and B&Q then everyone would rave about them and would want them even more.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Totally agree with this and can't help but feel that (IMO) if they were more expensive and less readily available ie. not in Halfords and B&Q then everyone would rave about them and would want them even more.


Not sure I agree with this. Some of the products are quite highly priced when compared to other manufacturers (tar remover a good example).


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Suba said:


> Not sure I agree with this. Some of the products are quite highly priced when compared to other manufacturers (tar remover a good example).


You are quite within your right not to agree mate. As I did state it was my opinion (IMO) of which I and everyone else on here are entitled to. Would be very boring indeed if everyone agreed with everything.


----------



## Jim H (Jan 26, 2014)

I use AG Fast Glass and Interior Shampoo. Both do a very good job. I bought some Hi-foam shampoo at the same time as Interior shampoo, but don't think it does as good of a job as Interior Shampoo spray. 

I've not used it but have heard good things about SRP. The only criticism seen is when dry, it's very dusty to remove, however the new formulation is said to be better.

I am very tempted to buy a tub of HD wax to go over PB Black Hole I use, but still haven't decided (that's for another thread). I've read very good things about it.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Its good stuff, tried and tested give it a go.:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

As stated in another post, if you live near to a Boyes store, they have autoglym on offer at the moment.
SRP 1 litre £8
UDS 1 litre £12
:thumb:

They have the full range but those were the prices I noticed


----------



## ashfordnimbus (Jan 14, 2014)

Bumper and Trim gel is still my favorite product. A little goes a long way, and it lasts for ages. Haven't applied it to my trims for 2 months, washed today and still beading and black. 

I, like most got into detailing through using AG. It's all I used for 4 years at least.


----------



## Leec427 (Jan 3, 2014)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Totally agree with this and can't help but feel that (IMO) if they were more expensive and less readily available ie. not in Halfords and B&Q then everyone would rave about them and would want them even more.


I also agree with this. Today ive started a thread in Detailing chat which is similar to what your saying here.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

ashfordnimbus said:


> Bumper and Trim gel is still my favorite product. A little goes a long way, and it lasts for ages. Haven't applied it to my trims for 2 months, washed today and still beading and black.
> 
> I, like most got into detailing through using AG. It's all I used for 4 years at least.


I used to really rate the MER bumper Gel, but they don't produce it any more. It was easy to put too much on and go too glossy, but if you worked a thin coat in it kept black plastic looking fantastic in all weathers.

I bought a bottle of the AG bumper and Trim last year, but haven't really had chance to use it as there isn't much exterior black plastic on my new car.


----------



## ashfordnimbus (Jan 14, 2014)

GleemSpray, I find it really good one window rubbers, wiper arms etc too. A small dab on a microfiber works well.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

OK, thanks for that tip - will try it on the rubber trim and wipers.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> The only AG product I keep on buying is the Instant Tyre Dressing, and that's the one AG product that most on here hate haha!
> 
> You can keep the rest.....


As above, I think its a great product and goes a long, long way.

Also recommend the HD Wax, never used it until recently but was impressed with it.

Their bumper gel is good if you have black bits as well, I have a Focus and it brings up the lower trim up a treat.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I've used a few AG products and the ones I really rate are.

AG SRP
AG EGP
AG Fast Glass
AG Glass Polish
AG Vinyl & Rubber Care
AG Clay, and the rapid detailer makes a excellent clay lube and a good enough detailing spray.


----------



## Robh (Aug 12, 2007)

I have to add that in my personal opinion the trade tar & adhesive is an amazing versatile product - ok may not be as strong as others but it's a case of leaving it longer to dwell. You can also use it on plastics, clean rubber window trims (ie water stains) and Even foot pedals - there's loads of uses for it but like I said just my personal opinion.


----------

